# Rear rim



## Bill H (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi new to the forum . I have a 1964 Oliver 550. I am looking for a Power juster rear wheel rim assembly for a 26 inch tire. Part number 101-322-A.Any help would be great.
Ser number 190689-019

mod number 65-21025

Tire size 14.9/13-26

thanks.

Bill


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

Tractorhouse.com has 24 ea. Oliver 550's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machine" section. Hopefully, one will have adjustable rear wheels that you are looking for.


----------



## Bill H (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks BigT will contact them


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Go to tractorhouse.com on the internet. Scroll down to the "dismantled machines" section and click on it.


----------

